# Looking for recipe...



## HomersGoatLady (Dec 23, 2004)

I lost my recipe AGAIN. Can anyone help me? It's the "Dry Skin Bar" found in "Goats Produce Too". I just need the ingredient and measurement list. I remember most of it...

9 oz castor oil
4 cups lard
??? coconut oil
??? olive oil
1 cup distilled water
3 cups goat milk
1 can lye 

Can someone tell me how much coconut oil and olive oil?

Thanks!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Its 2 3/4 C. Coconut oil
2 3/4 C. Olive oil

I have that book also. You have all the other ingredients right.

Rosemary


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Please be careful with recipes that call for 'one can of lye'.

For years Red Devil lye came in 12 oz containers, then switched them to 16 oz containers. Red Devil is now out of business.

Will you be converting this to weight measurements?


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh glad you caught that Cindy. I use a recipe that calls for ounces of lye rather than a can. I have to weigh everything.

Rosemary


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Converted to weight instead of volume:

9 oz castor oil
32 oz lard
22 oz Coconut oil
22 oz Olive oil

8 oz distilled water
24 oz goat milk
12 oz lye


----------

